# Problem with Rena Filstar XP2...Help!



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Did you let it sit for ~10min to fill back up all the way?


----------



## sunfire99 (Apr 8, 2009)

First question as suggested, is it primed. Second, sometimes they need a little shove. Open one or two of the latches with it running, and see if it takes off. It will leak a little of course, but seems to get them pumping again.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes, it's now been sitting a long time and it still won't pump fully. It will now just making a loud hum and is pumping slightly but not much. It's two years old - How long do these things last? It should last longer than that.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I tried opening one of the latches and it didn't do anything. There's still very little water coming out of the outlet.


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

That seems like the filter isn't fully primed. If you want to reprime it. Empty the filter entirely - pour all of the water out. Then fill the filter inlet line from the top, before connecting the lines to the filter. Make sure the filter return line back to the tank isn't kinked in any way, doesn't have any big loops in it. Then reconnect the lines to the filter and wait a half hour or so to be sure water has completely filled the filter and the hoses. Then it should start right up when you turn it back on. I have an external CO2 reactor in my filter return line, so I have to vent the top of that while it is priming - leave the vent open until water runs out of it, then close it. When I don't do that I get just the situation you described.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

I'll try that. Thanks Hoppy!


----------



## pinkfloydeffect (May 2, 2009)

Yeah I have an XP2 you need to fill it to the very top and try also filling your hoses if possible from the ends or top. Make soure your getting a good seal on the basket. If the water level goes down in the canister keep filling it back up.


----------



## KDahlin (Mar 12, 2007)

That worked! Thanks again Hoppy! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

It's nice to win one once in awhile:biggrin:


----------



## rodklindworth (May 25, 2016)

*rubber plug on head of my filstar comes out.*

Where would i find a new one. Thank you.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

Necro?
Amazon,bigals,drfostersmith, everyone sells these


----------



## beanietoo (Jun 17, 2019)

my Rena is bout 12-15 years old, has stopped pumping, have tried all the above advice, still not water movement, has it just aged out???


----------



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

beanietoo said:


> my Rena is bout 12-15 years old, has stopped pumping, have tried all the above advice, still not water movement, has it just aged out???


Mine is about that old, as well, and sometimes I have to do this (from Rena's instructions) when it goes into fibrillation:

STEP 3: Cleaning the Impeller.

1. Flip the Blue Motor Housing over.
2. Remove the Impeller Cover by turning it counter-clockwise.
3. Remove the impeller and shaft and inspect them. Clean these parts and set them aside.
4. Inspect the opening that the impeller sits in for a build of sludge or debris that may prevent it from 
turning properly. If it is dirty, clean it out before replacing the impeller.
5. Carefully put the shaft and impeller back in place and replace the impeller cover.
6. Make sure that the gasket, which sits in the circular groove on the bottom of the motor housing is 
in place. NOTE: This gasket is not a continuous circle and may have a small gap. This is OK.
7. Inspect the Gasket that sits in the grove at the outer edge of the motor housing. Make sure that this 
O-Ring is not twisted or damaged. If it is the motor housing will not properly seal to the canister.
8. Place the blue motor housing back on the canister and secure it in place with the 4 clips. There 
should NOT be any water in the filter at this time. Do NOT fill the canister with water-

Step 4: Restarting the Filter.
1. Return the filter and press the quick release block back into the Blue Motor Housing.
2. Push the Quick-Disconnect Lever down and water should begin to fill the canister automatically. 
(As long as you didn’t drain the Flexible Tubing. If you did, to re-start the filter, refer to the 
Priming the Filter Section in the set-up directions
3. Allow 2 minutes for the canister to fill completely with water. You can use this time to inspect the 
tubing for kinks and make sure the strainer on the filter intake tube is not clogged.
4. Plug the power cord in, create a “Drip-Loop” in the power wire to prevent electric shock.


----------



## Greggz (May 19, 2008)

Agree with @Deanna above. Impeller can be dirty or also might need replacing. They do lose some magnetic properties over time. I have replaced 10 year old impellers and am amazed at the increased flow.

And if you have never replaced all the gaskets, you should. If the unit is not sealed well, will never prime fully and run strong.

The motor themselves rarely burn out, but it does happen. If you remove the impeller, you can stick a screwdriver down there and power it up. You will feel the magnetism if the motor is good. If you don't feel anything, motor is fried.


----------

